# What do you think my mbti type is based on my drawings?



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

Here:
https://growlegends.deviantart.com

What's your impression?:3


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool artwork - I really like your animations. Strikes me as ENFP - the neon colors, the whimsy, lots of original characters.


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

Ooo thanks so much
ENFP eh?I've considered that,though I don't think I'm an extrovert haha!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Sensing dominant imo. 

It's just that I can relate with regards to some of my own photography artwork in at least the explosion of color. 

But it could be something completely different.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

INFP maybe?


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

INTP 

PS. the character design looks interesting esp. AFGANA


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Very INFx.


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh (May 24, 2018)

INFP, the element of fantasy is prevalent. Possibly INFJ but to a lesser extent


----------



## TBKT (Jan 10, 2019)

You are definitely a dreamer


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Gives me INFP vibes.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jul 5, 2016)

I think INFP or ENFP. The bright colors, imagination, mystical-ness, and dreamy/pensive creatures.

As for you saying you don't think yourself an introvert, that doesn't totally rule out ENFP  Every ENFP I have known has said they need downtime away from people (They are the most introverted extroverts if I remember correctly).


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

IxFx

Not really sure though!


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Those drawings make me think xNFP.


----------



## GreenlandicVegan (Sep 14, 2019)

I definitely think infp 😄


----------

